# Murray Model 42571x8 Owners Manual



## Lolaracer (Apr 13, 2016)

I just bought a Murray Model 42571x8 lawn tractor. Runs and mows great. Can't find an owners manual on the Internet. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Lolaracer (Apr 13, 2016)

*Found It*

Found the source for Murray owners manuals: http://bbymurrayarchives.freeforums.org/portal.php


----------

